# Marklin G Scale Wheels



## TY (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi,

I bought 2 Marklin Maxi wagons on eBay and they came with, what look like, LGB plastic wheel sets on them.

Does anyone here, in your experience, know if Marklin ever used plastic wheels on their g scale trains?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep


----------

